# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  What Would Be Good Plants To Grow?

## MalcolmGandi

Both For Selling And Eating...?

----------


## Kludge

Marijuana has good trade potential.... >.>

----------


## Carehn

That all depends on where you live. You can only grow some things in some places. Your best bet is to grow food that keeps like potato's and such. Marijuana will only grow in some places. If you can grow good tomato's outside then you can grow marijuana also. But what good will marijuana do? Are you going to eat it? ( ya i know, brownies) Are you going to sell it in a time when people are starving? Don't think so. Are you going to make rope and clothing out of it? Maybe there will be some call for the dankens when $#@! hits the fan.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

seeds are actualy one of the best foods and when properly polinated can be over 50% of the plant weight and the herb itself has nutritional value as well 

heres a quick link and quote

http://www.globalhemp.com/Archives/E...hempseed1.html




> Seeds of the plant cannabis sativa, hemp seed, contain all the essential amino acids and essential fatty acids necessary to maintain healthy human life. No other single plant source has the essential amino acids in such an easily digestible form, nor has the essential fatty acids in as perfect a ratio to meet human nutritional needs.

----------


## Kotin

hemp. 


you can make anything out of it!

----------


## Meatwasp

I believe you should raise Mushrooms . They are getting really popular. I am starting a bunch myself. Also for your food plant. Try potatoes. They are a great souce of minerals and vitamins. I was just reading how the world is turning to potatoes as there is such a scarcity of wheat and rice

----------


## MS0453

"How to Make the Garden Pay"

http://books.google.com/books?id=N9h...tsec=titlepage

----------


## Bruno

> Marijuana has good trade potential.... >.>


True that!  In fact, until recently, higher grade cannibis was higher priced than gold, steady at $600/ounce or more in some areas.   

Even when TSHTF there will always be people who want it and are willing to pay the price or barter for it.  

Remember, Prohibition and the Great Depression shared a decade together and plenty of people were glad to pay the higher price for their hooch.

----------


## Meatwasp

Well he can't eat cannibis. If anyone is interested in Mushroom growing  look up Fungi Perfecti
on the net and they will send you a mag on getting spawn of all kinds of exotic eatible types.

----------


## Corydoras

Tomatoes, particularly heirloom tomatoes.

You can sell the seedlings at the same time you are growing your own.
Then you grow tomatoes that you can sell and eat.
Find restaurants in your area that want heirloom tomatoes, and sell to them, as well as farmstand sales at your place or farmers' market.

Restaurants reportedly like these varieties:
Red Pear
Yellow Pear
Sun Cherry or Sun Gold
Brandywine
Yellow Brandywine
Green Zebra

----------


## buffalokid777

A mesculin Mix Lettuce is a good one, you can harvest in 28 days.....retail price for organic is $6/LB here in Buffalo NY.....+ it is LOADED with nutrients from the mix if you are a salad eater.........much better than other salad mixes.......and easy to grow.....I started growing it when the price here went to $6/lb you can have a nice windowsill planter for it and not have to buy it.....just pick some when you want to make a salad .....but $6/LB retail is still also a good price for selling what you grow as that is better than many things you can grow easily........ Tomatoes $2/lb for example......

----------


## Corydoras

I agree that mesclun mix is a good idea.

Heirloom tomatoes were $4.50/lb in my area last year.

----------


## pinkmandy

Garlic is a natural antibiotic. Great thing to have on hand. You should check out wildcrafting. Fascinating what you can find just growing naturally in your area that you can use.

----------


## The One

> I believe you should raise Mushrooms . They are getting really popular. I am starting a bunch myself. Also for your food plant. Try potatoes. They are a great souce of minerals and vitamins. I was just reading how the world is turning to potatoes as there is such a scarcity of wheat and rice


Your name is still Meatwasp.

----------


## Meatwasp

> Your name is still Meatwasp.


Sorry this Meat wasp does not make nests from Mushrooms . You are a funny chappy

----------


## buffalokid777

> Heirloom tomatoes were $4.50/lb in my area last year.


WOW....that is ALOT compared to here.........

----------


## thuja

sprouts and wheatgrass.     they can be grown in your house, or in a greenhouse, or outdoors. lots of people drink wheatgrass juice, and many eat sprouts. 
lots of protien and vitamins, and it's a living food.
there is at least one co that grows it in fields and simply sells frozen juice. they say the danger of mold is reduced when wheatgrass is grown outdoors. careful of mold,  genetic modification, and water quality.

----------


## rancher89

baby vegetables are always in demand at better restaurants. The more you pick, the faster they produce.....

For general purposes - selling to neighbors or just people in general, the heirloom tomatos are a good idea.  So is anything that takes a lot of room--most people that have a home garden won't be growing pumpkins and other large vining squashes or melons, watermelons, cantelopes--you get the idea.

For food, amaranth is a good choice--very nutritious, some varieties you can eat the young leaves like spiinach or swiss chard and then the seeds can be ground for bread or toasted for cereal.  I'm not sure if they are a good sprouting seed, but it would be worth trying.

Root/bulb veggies of all sorts--potatoes, onions, garlic, peanuts, beets etc -they are very nutritious/good for you and can sustain you in times of need.  They are easier to store without further processing, some do better as is in the ground till needed, some a cool dark place, others dried and stored out of the sun is good enough.

Peppers, lot's of nutrition and easy to grow.  They can be dried, rehydrated and added to meals and you won't know they were ever dried or lose much of the nutrition.  (the same goes for tomatoes)

----------


## pcosmar

I just got into farming a couple years ago and am still learning. On my land I have had good success with beans, squash and zucchini. I put Pumpkins in last year and they did well.
I will be expanding my gardens this year, and planting more Pumpkins.

----------


## tekrunner

> and the herb itself has nutritional value as well




What a day! I just learned I'm the healthiest man in the world. Enough nutrients in my body to carry the world through this food crisis. Problem solved guys, no joke!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> What a day! I just learned I'm the healthiest man in the world. Enough nutrients in my body to carry the world through this food crisis. Problem solved guys, no joke!


Umm, smoking it provides no nutritional value whatsoever.  Truth be told, the same plant when good for smoking (sinsemilla) is not so good for eating, but when good for eating (completely seeded as much as possible) is not so good for smoking.  Not only that, but when cannabis is fully seeded to make it good for nutritional value, then it loses most of it's psychoactive properties.

However, unlike what some have stated, in the PAW, assuming a total breakdown of law and order, then cannabis and hemp WOULD in fact be a good crop (in addition to your more traditional plants and fruit) because of the variety of products, fibers, oils, vegetable matter etc.  Also, cannabis will barter pretty easily in the PAW.

Nevertheless, that said, sitting around and getting stoned all day in the PAW would be a bad bad idea.  Your consumption would go up while your production would go down.  If/when everything goes to hell in a handbasket, that would not be a good idea, as you can well imagine.

But if you have enough space for a big garden (say 20 to 40 rows) it may well be a good idea to dedicate 2 rows to hemp, 1 row to cannabis, and 1 row to silvia d as these will give you some barter capitol with certain folks who may not care about tomatoes, but might have goods you need.

----------


## s35wf

im trying to grow some of my own food now also.  Got mesculine lettuce growing in pots outside.  Also bush cucumbers, a couple blueberry plants, couple strawberrys, brocolli, of course tomatoes in the garden.   Also got some raspberry & blackberry plants starting.  One banana tree in pot sitting outside.  Wish me luck I hope I get fruit & veggies.  

Wish I could grow my own cannabis; but the state frowns on that plant.  Good herb down here for smoking is $60 an 1/8th oz.  120 1/4, or 480 an oz. 

also trying a stevia plant (boy these are HARD to grow)

----------


## tekrunner

Hey Gunny,

Do you know if the leftover stalk of the Cannabis plant is just as good for fibers and cellulose extract as the hemp plant?  

Thanks

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Hey Gunny,
> 
> Do you know if the leftover stalk of the Cannabis plant is just as good for fibers and cellulose extract as the hemp plant?  
> 
> Thanks


Wouldn't have a clue.  I would imagine it's close though.  But just remember, those fibers have to be separated and spun while the plant is still tender, not after curing.  But again, the only real reason to plant cannabis will be for a barter commodity with a certain class of people in the PAW.  If it's just a regular depression, then Hemp will be a better choice for 1000 reasons.  If it is Mad Max Beyond the Thunderdome, then having the ability to barter with criminal elements might get you gas, weapons, and ammunition when there are none to be had otherwise.

That's just a hedge, really.  Not an endorsement.

----------


## tekrunner

Cannabis simply gives you credibility in the PAW in my opinion. I live in the city and I will most likely be bugging in. 
The only people I know prepared for WTSHTF are drug dealers and other "gangsters" of assorted skill sets, simply because they are highly self sufficient in their economic activities and have never depended on formal education or their competitors(the fed) for handouts. 

A fat jar of top quality Dutch Passion Blueberry does a great job of saying "I'm not a nark"

Knowing someone in the black market is extremely valuable cause they can get you things when noone else can. So having something to motivate them is indispensable in my opinion.


PLUS! LEO in my town would sell their soul for a pork chop but you need black market mediators to broker the deals. Anyone remember the David Brame scandal?

----------


## shida

Aloe vera looks like a good choice. Here's an extract from one of Mike Adams's booklets. 

Im truly excited to be bringing you this information today about the miraculous healing abilities of aloe
vera. First off, in case you dont know, let me emphasize that I dont sell aloe vera products of any kind,
I havent been paid to write this article, and I dont earn any commissions from the sale of any products
mentioned here. I am, however, an enthusiastic supporter of natural medicine, and I personally grow
and eat aloe vera plants in Tucson, Arizona.
In fact, my yard is an aloe farm, and each day before I make my superfood breakfast smoothie, I walk
out to my yard, slice off an aloe vera leaf, thank the plant for granting me its healing medicine, then I
fillet the leaf and drop the aloe vera gel into my blender. A few minutes later, Im enjoying the most
impressive medicinal herb that nature has ever created.
Visit www.NewsTarget.com/PhotoTour_Aloe_Vera_1.html to see the new PhotoTour showing
step-by-step pictures of how to fillet aloe vera and remove the inner gel.)
When I say aloe vera is the most impressive medicinal herb invented by nature, I dont make that
statement lightly. Of all the herbs Ive ever studiedand Ive written thousands of articles on nutrition
and disease preventionaloe vera is the most impressive herb of them all. (Garlic would be a close
second.) There is nothing on this planet that offers the amazing variety of healing benefits granted by
aloe vera. In a single plant, aloe vera offers potent, natural medicine that:

 Halts the growth of cancer tumors.
 Lowers high cholesterol.
 Repairs sludge blood and reverses sticky blood.
 Boosts the oxygenation of your blood.
 Eases inflammation and soothes arthritis pain.
 Protects the body from oxidative stress.
 Prevents kidney stones and protects the body from oxalates in coffee and tea.
 Alkalizes the body, helping to balance overly acidic dietary habits.
 Cures ulcers, IBS, Crohns disease and other digestive disorders.
 Reduces high blood pressure natural, by treating the cause, not just the symptoms.
 Nourishes the body with minerals, vitamins, enzymes and glyconutrients.
 Accelerates healing from physical burns and radiation burns.
 Replaces dozens of first aid products, makes bandages and antibacterial sprays obsolete.
The Aloe Vera Miracle
 Halts colon cancer, heals the intestines and lubricates the digestive tract.
 Ends constipation.
 Stabilizes blood sugar and reduces triglycerides in diabetics.
 Prevents and treats candida infections.
 Protects the kidneys from disease.
 Functions as natures own sports drink for electrolyte balance.
 Boosts cardiovascular performance and physical endurance.
 Speeds recovery from injury or physical exertion.
 Hydrates the skin, accelerates skin repair.
Truly, there is nothing else that compares to the medicinal potential of aloe vera. And yet most people
only know about the topical applications of aloe vera gel. They think its only good for sunburns. I

----------


## tmosley

Might try planting some staples, it you have the space.  It's easy to sprout dried beans and plant them.  I've done this with pintos so far, but I may spread to many different types of beans as I start to cultivate more of my land (I'm on two acres).  Should TSHTF, I should be able to produce enough food to cover about 1/3-1/2 of my families nutritional requirements.  Luckily, I'm surrounded by renters, so I will probably be able to annex their land when they leave in search of greener pastures, making me self sufficient, and even able to sell some of the surplus.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Heirloom tomatoes are a good idea.  Any time you can sell something that the local grocery store doesn't carry, you can unload them a lot easier for a higher price.

Heirloom hot peppers would also be good.  You can dry them, can them, make hot sauce, and they're used in a lot of herbal remedies.  You could grow some garlic, herbs, and onions along with your peppers and tomatoes and can some salsa.

Look into organic growing practices, and there are always plants you want to grow along side each other, because each will keep certain bugs away.  Organically grown veggies usually sell better at my local farmer's market (they just put out signs that say "grown without chemicals" because it takes like $100k to get organic certified).

You can get some good seeds for tomatoes and peppers here: http://www.pepperjoe.com/
They have a huge variety of rare peppers, and some good heirloom tomatoes.

In a SHTF situation, marijuana has potential to be a currency in some areas.  You can always keep some good seeds around, just in case.  I'm pretty sure it's still legal to have seeds.

----------


## Meatwasp

> Aloe vera looks like a good choice. Here's an extract from one of Mike Adams's booklets. 
> 
> Im truly excited to be bringing you this information today about the miraculous healing abilities of aloe
> vera. First off, in case you dont know, let me emphasize that I dont sell aloe vera products of any kind,
> I havent been paid to write this article, and I dont earn any commissions from the sale of any products
> mentioned here. I am, however, an enthusiastic supporter of natural medicine, and I personally grow
> and eat aloe vera plants in Tucson, Arizona.
> In fact, my yard is an aloe farm, and each day before I make my superfood breakfast smoothie, I walk
> out to my yard, slice off an aloe vera leaf, thank the plant for granting me its healing medicine, then I
> ...


How do you eat it? Raw cooked or sqeezed into juice?

----------


## NaT805

> Umm, smoking it provides no nutritional value whatsoever.  Truth be told, the same plant when good for smoking (sinsemilla) is not so good for eating, but when good for eating (completely seeded as much as possible) is not so good for smoking.  Not only that, but when cannabis is fully seeded to make it good for nutritional value, then it loses most of it's psychoactive properties.
> 
> But if you have enough space for a big garden (say 20 to 40 rows) it may well be a good idea to dedicate 2 rows to hemp, 1 row to cannabis, and 1 row to silvia d as these will give you some barter capitol with certain folks who may not care about tomatoes, but might have goods you need.



The Cannabis used for hemp growing is Cannabis Sativa, which is tall and has thin leaves.  They breed it to have a thick stem to have more fiber, and breed it to be 0.00% THC.  They grow tall and take 12 weeks to fully mature.  Also they collect seeds from this type.  Known as "Industrial Hemp".

Cannabis Sativa was the type that was popular in 60's it came from tropical regions, colombian gold, thai stick, haze.  It is tall and has thin leaves but has been breeded to contain high amounts of THC.  Cannabis Sativa lacks CBD in high amounts.  Making the high more pyschedlic, stimulating, and energetic.  Not the typical "stoner" stereotype.  Takes as long as 12 weeks to fully mature.  Smaller fluffier buds, lower yield.

Cannabis Indica is from India, Pakistan, Afganistan, etc..  They are short, bushy plants that have extremely broad/wide leaves and are a lot darker in color, and contain a higher amount of and CBD.  Thats what makes it a "downer" type high, the typical "stoner" stereotype.  These plants can mature in as little as 6 weeks, which is why its popular on the street, produce more, faster. Dense, almost rock hard buds, more yield than sativa.

Cannabis that is predominantly smoked now a days is a combination of Cannabis Sativa or Cannabis Indica, or pure indica.  Purely sativa strains are rare due to mature time and lower yield.  The fibers and seeds are otherwise the same.  Seeds contain almost no cannabinoids.

----------


## NaT805

Also seeded cannabis does not lower potentency.  Seeds just take up space that _could_ have been filled with THC containing trichomes, but instead it grew a seed.  Once you remove the seeds, it is perfectly good for smoking.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Restaurants reportedly like these varieties:
> Red Pear
> Yellow Pear
> Sun Cherry or Sun Gold
> Brandywine
> Yellow Brandywine
> *Green Zebra*


Unless you are a restaurant in Europe. "Green Zebra" is apparently about to become an outlaw on the Continent. 

*Global Food Freedom and The European Union*




> What instantly springs to mind combining the best of both Art and Farming are tomatoes. Specifically the Green Zebra created by Tom Wagner in the early ’80s. If one is a “foodie” of any level, the introduction of this open-pollinated cultivar cannot be discounted. Sought by home chefs and professionals alike, the Green Zebra entered into main stream culture at local markets and fine retailers such as Whole Foods. With its arrival, the populace realized that tomatoes could be more than red-globular-cardboard cut outs picked unripe, gassed and shipped to the masses at market to be sliced into rigid forms draped across insipid greens and deemed a “dinner salad”.


XNN

----------

